# Holden Cruze Meet in Sydney



## Way2blaK (Jan 18, 2012)

There is a huge lack of Holden Cruze owners on this forum !!! Anyone in Sydney interested in a Cruze meet?


----------



## sri_cruze (Aug 13, 2012)

hey not sure how many people are on here from sydney but you can count me in.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sydney is big, where would the meet be?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think mine would love the trip, just came back from whooshing up to Bendigo and back, but Sydney is a bit more of a commute.

(Insert obligatory Melbourne-Sydney rivalry comment here)


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> I think mine would love the trip, just came back from whooshing up to Bendigo and back, but Sydney is a bit more of a commute.
> 
> (Insert obligatory Melbourne-Sydney rivalry comment here.) [Time to get over that, we are in a new century and have grown up]
> 
> By the way I spent a few days on Philip Island and loved it. My wife wanted to take some penguins home but they said no!


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd be in that..
Eastern Creek?? easy to get to from the North and South on the Motorways..
Just a thought...


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> ...My wife wanted to take some penguins home but they said no!


Good thing they did - do you realise how much they *stink* of fish?!?!?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> I'd be in that..
> Eastern Creek?? easy to get to from the North and South on the Motorways..
> Just a thought...


Suits me I work about 500 meters from the racetrack and live about 20 minutes away. If you don't mind an old guy that is?


----------

